# Stumptown Herf 12/27/07 with a special guest



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*It is time to herf again. Chip (The Pict) is our special guest in from SoCal.

Location:*

*Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551
*

*Date:*
*
12/27/07*

*Time:*
*
To be determined by tonight*


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> *It is time to herf again. Chip (The Pict) is our special guest in from SoCal.
> *


Most excellent! If all goes well, I'll just swing by on my way home from an all-day client meeting. Wheeee!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Nooooooooooo.... :c

I'm going to be gone till the weekend come Thursday. Have fun folks!

:ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I am out as well, family (distant relatives) event unfortunately, I would much rather be herfing.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*It is time to herf again. Chip (The Pict) is our special guest in from SoCal.

Location:*

*Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551
*

*Date:*
*
12/27/07*

*Time:*
*
After 7:30 p.m.*


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

My buddy Sam and I should be there :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll be right there.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> I'll be right there.


We tried to get you to hitchhike once, right? We have a guest bedroom if you are wanting to come out to visit.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey, treat my friend well up there.
Talked to Chip on the phone today and he's definetly looking forward to it :bl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Deem said:


> Hey, treat my friend well up there.
> Talked to Chip on the phone today and he's definetly looking forward to it :bl


I have some "stuff" for him. :ss When are you coming to Stumptown for a visit?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, feel kinda bad saying this, but glad the relatives canceled and I got to herf. 
Good meeting Chip and Mike, and always great seeing Dave, Mark, Joey, Sam...looking forward to the next.

Mike


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Good night, great night, as Mirror Boy would say. Like Mike said, it was good to see you all and meet Sam and Mike. Thanks for herfin' with us, Chip.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Good night, great night, as Mirror Boy would say. Like Mike said, it was good to see you all and meet Sam and Mike. Thanks for herfin' with us, Chip.


Nice pics, Dave.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Nice pics, Dave.


LOL. You know, we have to keep a low profile or someone may recognize us on the Post Office walls. I will try to remember by camera next go around.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

We did manage one group shot:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r:r:r

I see HW Dave (uncanny how well he fits in) ... is that Doyle in the top-center position???


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey guys, things have been rough this month, so I haven't been on the board, and haven't been able to make any of the herfs. Now that Christmas is over, I should be able to make the next one


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> Hey guys, things have been rough this month, so I haven't been on the board, and haven't been able to make any of the herfs. Now that Christmas is over, I should be able to make the next one


I am looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Missed you Tripp, it was a great herf. It was great meeting Chip and his brother Mike. What great BOTLs.

The next scheduled one is the 9th. Don't forget, that's also a collection night for cigars for the troops.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Finally logging in (after a great trip 'home') and really need to say thanks to all my Stumptown BOTLs. Despite the cold and wet weather the guys found us a wonderful warm place to relax and smoke. 
I really appreciated you guys making my Brother-In-Law feel so welcome. He's not much of a cigar smoker, but the chances he got to try some of those wonderful sticks ya'll were passing around may have woken his palate up a bit. :tu
Great seeing you again Dave, as well as all the other fine guys that showed up and said hello. I'll look forward to seeing all of you again soonest!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Finally logging in (after a great trip 'home') and really need to say thanks to all my Stumptown BOTLs. Despite the cold and wet weather the guys found us a wonderful warm place to relax and smoke.
> I really appreciated you guys making my Brother-In-Law feel so welcome. He's not much of a cigar smoker, but the chances he got to try some of those wonderful sticks ya'll were passing around may have woken his palate up a bit. :tu
> Great seeing you again Dave, as well as all the other fine guys that showed up and said hello. _*I'll look forward to seeing all of you again soonest!*_


You had better believe it! It was great to be able to herf with you again.


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

I hear you guys finally got Chip to exhale out his nose :ss

He didn't let anybody know but he almost got sick doing it :r 
I'll have to keep an eye on him at Albert's SOTY herf this Sat .
Sounds like all had a great time :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Deem said:


> I hear you guys finally got Chip to exhale out his nose :ss
> 
> He didn't let anybody know but he almost got sick doing it :r
> I'll have to keep an eye on him at Albert's SOTY herf this Sat .
> Sounds like all had a great time :tu


I was wondering why he wouldn't take anymore of my cigars... He is all about the "chin tuck" now. LOL.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Deem said:


> I hear you guys finally got Chip to exhale out his nose :ss
> 
> He didn't let anybody know but he almost got sick doing it :r
> I'll have to keep an eye on him at Albert's SOTY herf this Sat .
> Sounds like all had a great time :tu


Oh man, now I feel bad about showing him the easy way to exhale out the nose.

Apologies, Chip. You're a great BOTL and dropped some great sticks on me. Sorry to do that to you.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Great meeting you Chip :tu


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Oh man, now I feel bad about showing him the easy way to exhale out the nose.
> 
> Apologies, Chip. You're a great BOTL and dropped some great sticks on me. Sorry to do that to you.


Don't you dare feel bad my friend. I was so darned delighted to have finally figured it out I didn't even think to keep myself under control.:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Pict said:


> Don't you dare feel bad my friend. I was so darned delighted to have finally figured it out I didn't even think to keep myself under control.:ss


No more monkey mating with the football for you!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> No more monkey mating with the football for you!


We'll have to be satisfied with the videos then. Wait, those are of ... you! :r


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> We'll have to be satisfied with the videos then. Wait, those are of ... you! :r


And you wondered why my close friends all call me Johnny Wadd.:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Pict said:


> And you wondered why my close friends all call me Johnny Wadd.:r


That isn't what the monkeys say...:r


----------

